# need help moving to kelowna from edinburgh?



## edinburgh57 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi ya all. Im alan from edinburgh & ive visited Kelowna 4 times in the last 2 years to be with my fiance who works for the interior health in kelowna (her parents live in Summerland). I love the place & just got back to the UK last month after spending 4 mths there renovating her newly purchased 3 bed townhouse in Glenmore..unpaid of course! Im a time-served (NOC 7271) carpenter/joiner with many years experience in renovations & maintenance work & after the renovations were completed a realtor valued the propertyat $55k more than she got it for..so a worthwhile trip for that alone. 

Previous to this she worked in Calgary & when i first visited there i was lucky enough to be offered a job with a local reno company who then went through all the LMO procedures but at the last hurdle his company was refused permission to employ me because he had changed the name of his company the year before (took on a new partner) & was deemed to have not been in business long enough under that name..although under the old company name he'd been in business for 11 years!

So after this massive disappoinment she moved back to Kelowna to work as an senior analyst with the I/Health. I know the way forward would be to get married but she refuses to do that just to suit the Immigration authorities. 

Please, does anyone out there know of a company who are looking for a guy with my work experience? I'd be forever grateful..thank you.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Alan

I'm a Kelowna gal that "imported" my hubby from Livingston a few years ago. I still remember how difficult it was to be living so far apart from each other! 

I don't know of a job offhand, but with your background, you could try one of the restoration companies in town. You could try Stutters and/or Okanagan Restoration to see if they are hiring. 

Feel free to drop a line my way, any time!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

edinburgh57 said:


> Hi ya all. Im alan from edinburgh & ive visited Kelowna 4 times in the last 2 years to be with my fiance who works for the interior health in kelowna (her parents live in Summerland). I love the place & just got back to the UK last month after spending 4 mths there renovating her newly purchased 3 bed townhouse in Glenmore..unpaid of course! Im a time-served (NOC 7271) carpenter/joiner with many years experience in renovations & maintenance work & after the renovations were completed a realtor valued the propertyat $55k more than she got it for..so a worthwhile trip for that alone.
> 
> Previous to this she worked in Calgary & when i first visited there i was lucky enough to be offered a job with a local reno company who then went through all the LMO procedures but at the last hurdle his company was refused permission to employ me because he had changed the name of his company the year before (took on a new partner) & was deemed to have not been in business long enough under that name..although under the old company name he'd been in business for 11 years!
> 
> ...


With all due respect to your girlfriend, she is cutting off her nose to spite her face and is obviously prepared to live without you for an extended period. She should know that the Immigration authorities don't give a flying fig about what she refuses to do. She taking a stance will not move them one cm.
I notice on THE LIST of 38 NOC # 7215 (Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades). Would you fit into this category? If so you could apply for a PR Visa thereby eliminating the need for a LMO. You could be on Canada permanently in 6-9 months.


----------

